# 510 long leaking hyd oil



## Oldbev (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi from central Maine.started loosing hyd oil today. no oil on transmission dipstick. Appears to be wet around bell housing and all underneath. Does anyone know if there are plugs in front of trans or any other reason to have catastrophic oil loss?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Oldbev, 

There should be a small drain hole (weep hole) in the bottom of the bell housing. Make sure it is open. I would clean off (and dry) all the oil with engine degreaser and then run the tractor to try to determine where exactly the oil is coming from. Possibly a leaking input shaft seal on your transmission.


----------



## Oldbev (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanx harry16 after getting home from work this eveningI cleaned hyd oil filter and put some oil back in her hyd power returned and then I saw the oil flowing out the overflow tube on the engine. Was baffled for a minute or 2 am surmmising the rear seal on back of the hyd. Pump is trashed.at least I hope so as I bought a new faster hyd pump years ago when I put a loader on it and never got around to changing it


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

If your 510 is like my 445, the transmission is the hydraulic reservoir for everything. My P/S, loader and 3 pt all feed from there. The hydraulic pump will leak into the engine at the timing cover (not having this issueyet). And my 3 pt rocker shaft is leaking. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Oldbev (Jun 12, 2021)

Hardhead18 said:


> If your 510 is like my 445, the transmission is the hydraulic reservoir for everything. My P/S, loader and 3 pt all feed from there. The hydraulic pump will leak into the engine at the timing cover (not having this issueyet). And my 3 pt rocker shaft is leaking. Just a few thoughts.





Hardhead18 said:


> If your 510 is like my 445, the transmission is the hydraulic reservoir for everything. My P/S, loader and 3 pt all feed from there. The hydraulic pump will leak into the engine at the timing cover (not having this issueyet). And my 3 pt rocker shaft is leaking. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Oldbev (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes that is the case with the 510 and I think that is what is happening. Just hope it hasn't ruined the rear main


----------

